# Sharks Are Out!



## StanleyOrchard (Apr 14, 2019)

Hit up Ellis Beach just before they lifted the closures and had a fun couple of hours to fish before the crowds. Then this guy and his buddies decided to steal my stringer.


----------



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

Very cool video! Most people donâ€™t think there are that many sharks out there, but there is a lot.


----------



## StanleyOrchard (Apr 14, 2019)

So true. And i dont want to alarm anyone... the point is that there are a lot more than you think. And they arent going to bother you. They arent the big, scary things they are made out to be in the movies.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Man thats a great video for sure. MOST dont know whats in the water just feet away. Our beaches would be deserted if most only knew what was in these murky waters. lol


----------



## StanleyOrchard (Apr 14, 2019)

Whats funny is how crowded this beach was the day before lol. And you KNOW those sharks didnt just move in after the crowd left!


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*??*

don't think for a second the big boys aren't mixed in there on the second bar. Seven foot plus sharks will chase bait in shallow without hesitation, feeding on mullet and shad. As you said they are not interested in people, but they're there. Drone footage would send shockwaves of panic down the beach. People swimming have no earthly idea who they're really swimming with. :texasflag


----------



## StanleyOrchard (Apr 14, 2019)

How nice would that be?!


----------

